# DSLR built-in flash



## KirkS (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm looking to (finally) make the move over to digital, and I'm on a super-tight budget. I found a very affordable Rebel XT, but the built-in flash is not functional. In the 30+ years I've been taking pictures, I think 95% were without any flash. Do the DSLR's 'need' the flash to be able to function properly/fully, or will I find that having no built-in flash won't be much of a bother? I have external flashes, so I would think those would be fine for the times a flash is necessary (yes?).

I appreciate any and all input about this question, or about the XT in general.


----------



## Newfeeflip (Apr 29, 2012)

Having a on camera flash not work is a great thing!  This will force you to learn right away how to use manual, aperture priority or shutter priority modes. A pop up flash is considered the worst possible light due to its harshness and location above the camera. It may save you if say, there is zero light but having fast lenses will get you through most everyday shooting situations.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 29, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't buy a used camera with a broken flash unless I knew exactly how that flash got broken.  Even then I'm pretty sure I wouldn't buy it, I'd hold out for something in my price range in which everything worked.  But, of course, that's just me.

I disagree that having one that doesn't work is a great thing, a pop-up flash is a very handy thing to have around when it's all you have with you.  I have a couple of speedlights but it always seems that they are in my camera bag or at home when I need a flash right now.  A diffuser (which can be as simple as a couple of layers of white tissue over the flash) removes most of the harshness, and while they are not the greatest answer they are certainly better than nothing.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd pass on this one unless the seller can give and prove a great explanation for why the flash is broken.  What else is broken or damaged that's not readily available?

As for the XT, if you're heart set on getting a camera right this second... Maybe.  But, IMO, the whole Rebel line leaves a lot to be desired.  There are plenty of well used EOS models to choose from out there...


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 29, 2012)

If you shot film SLR, digital is the same thing (thought film is more forgiving on exposures). Pop up flash isn't the best but in a pinch its nice to have it working (since the camera comes w/ it) then not working.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Apr 29, 2012)

KirkS said:


> I'm looking to (finally) make the move over to digital, and I'm on a super-tight budget. I found a very affordable Rebel XT, but the built-in flash is not functional. In the 30+ years I've been taking pictures, I think 95% were without any flash. Do the DSLR's 'need' the flash to be able to function properly/fully, or will I find that having no built-in flash won't be much of a bother? I have external flashes, so I would think those would be fine for the times a flash is necessary (yes?).
> 
> I appreciate any and all input about this question, or about the XT in general.



If the flashes you have are EX series speedlites, then go ahead and use them and you'll be fine.  You won't need the pop up.

If they aren't speedlites, you could be taking a risk, as flashes with higher trigger voltages will damage the camera.  If in doubt, I'd recommend that you don't use them.  However, if you aren't using flash at all, you won't find that you are losing any functionality with a broken flash.  You just won't be able to use flash.  Everything else should work fine.

Although, I'd forget it.  The XT is a very old camera, and I'd be surprised if you could give it away these days.  I;d save the money and buy a better second hand body.  Try to find a camera like a second hand 40D or something.  They're awesome cameras, but a few generations old now so you should be able to find one at a nice price.


----------



## KirkS (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, it was sold (it was from Adorama for $80), so it doesn't matter anymore.

Like I said, I'm on a super tight budget (<$150), but I just need the body. I have EOS lenses, so I think I'm good there. With that said, any suggestions in my price range? My thinking was to get a higher-end (20D, 30D, XS, XSi) with something not perfect, or maybe a nice 10D. Whatever I get is really just my intro camera into digital, and to keep for about a year and then upgrade.


----------



## bratkinson (Apr 30, 2012)

I found my first DSLR, a 30D, on ebay a little over a year ago. I found one that looked (and performed) like new and included a grip and extra batteries as well. It served me well as a 'learning tool' (I used to shoot 35mm, then went to P&S before the 30D) and the 30D reignited my dormant interest in photography. I upgraded to a 60D this past December.

If you do buy online, scrutinize the pictures -very- closely looking for anything beyond normal wear-and-tear (eg, cracks, dents, etc). Also buy from a reputable seller with a rating over 500-600 (if private) or well into the 10s of 1000s if a dealer. For private sellers, check their selling history/feedback. If all they've been selling is used low-end, non-photography items, I'd stay clear. Remember, too, that careful packing by the seller is important, too!

And finally, get one that is 100% working!  You don't need -any- problems right-out-of-the-chute!


----------

